# Choice of layout blind



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm finally going to break down and buy an actual layout blind instead of using my homemade model, which has seen better days. I'm not sure which one to go with. If anyone could share what they use and why they like it or don't, it would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Gary L (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a FA Pro Guide which I like, Ive had it for a long time. Full frame blind is comfortable and holds thermos, snacks, lots of stuff out of sight including a couple geese down by my feet. Also have a Power Hunter which is lower profile, especially if you push the face shield bar back, not quite as luxurious as the full frame blinds, though. If I had to pick just one I'd keep the Power Hunter for efficiency.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been using Finisher blinds for as long as they have been on the market, and have been very happy. My only complaint is they are useless if you lose the headrest section while transporting them.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I own a Finisher as well and have zero complaints.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Finishers fall apart after a full season it seems.

I picked up an Xlander last year because of ease of carry and for how low profile it was and I'm pretty happy with it. Inexpensive and it's pretty comfortable as well if you don't mind the doors laying on you.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I prefer the Ground Force, been using the same one for several years. It's a full frame blind that is very low profile. Goes up and tears down very easy. 

I have a Finisher as well, it's also several years old and has seen alot of use. Still going strong.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I went from a TangleFree to a ?? brand and was not happy with the quality. They are good for one season and not very roomy. I now own several Gander Mountain brand Big Boy layout blinds. I bought the first one and like it so much, (very good quality and very roomy) that when they went on clearance I bought two more, One to shelve for a few years and one for my hunting partner. Remember, low price usually means low quality.


----------



## John Nowakowski (Jul 7, 2009)

Have been using Finisher Blind for a few years.. no issues.


----------



## Pigger (Jun 12, 2010)

I've had a Finisher for several years now and I love it! The only complaint I have is the room. I'm a big guy and there's just not alot of room in it. My next one will probably be a Migrator. A Finisher is great for the average size to above average size person. I'm 6'9".


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

6'9"! I know they grow em big in Lancaster County, but wow.


----------



## Biff (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 2 FA SUV blinds. Love um. Going on 4th season and they still are in great shape. One suggestion I would get Kaki non camo and brush them up with prairie grass. Found the camo fades real quick so why not save some $.


----------



## Cootmeurer (Aug 16, 2010)

XLander is packable and low profile, good for hunting wheat stubble, pastures, etc... I am 5'11'' and it fits OK, I would not want it if I was any bigger.

I keep a powerhunter around for newbies because of the mesh screen that lets them swivel their head and watch birds without spooking them.


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

PowerHunter or Groundforce for me.


----------



## M. Smith (Nov 4, 2003)

Love my Final Approach. They are hard to beat.


----------

